# Το ομορφότερο πλάσμα του βασιλείου



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2016)

Πριν μερικά χρόνια ξεκίνησα τούτηνα την -wannabe- χιουμοριστική ιστορία και θα ήθελα να την μοιραστώ με το φόρουμ της Λεξιλογίας, μιας και είναι αναλαφρούτσικη, με μπόλικο διάλογο, ιδανική για καλοκαίρι. Έχει μεγάλο αριθμό από ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις και λέξεις, ιδιωτισμούς, χαριτωμενιές και τα ρέστα, ίσως σε σημείο να γίνεται λίγο κουραστική για μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες. Ξέρω ότι θα ήθελε δουλειά ακόμη, αλλά ελπίζω να σας χαρίσει κανένα χαμόγελο. Ένα χαμόγελο πάντα χρειάζεται.


*Κεφάλαιο Α - Οι Αδιάκοπες Διακοπές*


Ήταν που λέτε πριν από πολλά χρόνια, μια πριγκηποπούλα κι ένα Βασιλόπουλο. Και του πουλιού το γάλα τής έφερνε αλλά εκείνη αρνιόταν να τον παντρευτεί. Πώς; Τι; Όχι αυτού του πουλιού ρε ξεδιάντροποι! Κι όχι τέτοιο γάλα... μα τι άνθρωποι είστε εσείς τέλος πάντων; Ένυγουαϊζ. Όπως έλεγα, αυτή η πριγκηποπούλα ήταν πολύ νιανιά. Το ένα τής ξίνιζε, το άλλο τής βρομούσε (η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι υπηρέτες της δεν έκαναν και συχνά μπάνιο, οπότε είχε τα ψιλοδίκια της η κοπέλα). Ήταν τόσο στρίντζω, που αν δεν της άρεζε το φαγητό, πετούσε τον υπηρέτη απ' το παράθυρο του πύργου (δηλαδή κάθε μέρα). Κάτω απ' το παράθυρο υπήρχε τάφρος, αλλά επειδή οι κροκόδειλοι είχαν φαφουτιάσει (ήταν σπάγγος ο βασιλιάς και δεν έπαιρνε νέους), ο υπηρέτης την γλύτωνε κι έτσι δεν γινόταν ο τάφος του η τάφρος.

Κάποια μέρα, απ' αυτές που ερχόταν το βασιλόπουλο για να φέρει δώρα, συνέβη κάτι πραγματικά τραγικό που έμελλε να αλλάξει την όλη κατάσταση μια για πάντα. Σ' αυτό το σημείο, πρέπει να διευκρινήσουμε ότι το βασιλόπουλο ήταν λίγο... πώς να το πω... αργοστροφούλικο... ψιλοχαζούτσικο... μωρέ τελείως ντουγάνι ήταν, αλλά τέλως πάντων. Καθώς λοιπόν προχωρούσε εις το δάσος, ο Λύκος-Λύκος ήταν εκεί. Πετάγεται που λες, ρε φίλε, από έναν θάμνο και να· το βασιλόπουλο τα έκανε πάνω του.
"Πουφ! Καλά, τι χέστης είσαι εσύ!" είπε ο λύκος αηδιασμένος.
"Π..π..ποιος είσαι;"
"Τι ποιος είμαι ρε γκαγκαδιασμένο; Είμαι ο κακός Λύκος-Λύκος."
"Κ..κ..κ..και τ..τ..τι θες;"
"Να σου ρουφήξω το αίμα".
"Μ..μα, αυτό δεν το κάνουν τα βαμπίρ;"
"Συζήτηση θα ανοίξουμε τώρα; Άντε γύρνα τον λαιμό σου να τελειώνουμε".
"Πριτς κοκό, με περιμένει η πριγκηποπούλα να της πάω αστράγαλο στρουθοκαμήλου".
"Μα καλά, τελείως καθυστέρα είσαι ρε βλαμμένο; Δεν βλέπεις ότι σε φτύνει στα μούτρα;"
"Όχι, δεν με φτύνει, μια μέρα θα γίνει γυναίκα μου".
"Πρώτον, δεν θα γίνει γυναίκα σου, γιατί, αν δεν το ξέρεις, είναι καραλεσβιάρα του κιορατά. Και δεύτερον, άντε σγούψε να σ' κάνω μια δαγκανιά στο σβέρκο γιατί έχουμε και δουλειές".
"Δε σφάξανε", είπε το παλουκάρι και άρχισε να τρέχει χοροπηδώντας.
Ο Λύκος έτρεξε ξωπίσω του. Άρχισαν να τρέχουν ως τον δρόμο προς το κάστρο της πριγκηποπούλας. Τι; Γιατί δεν τον έφτανε ο λύκος; Γιατί είναι παραμύθι, ρε. Τι σκατά; Πρώτη φορά διαβάζεις τέτοιες πίπες; Κοίτα να δεις, τύχη να σου πετύχει. Αν έχ'ς τέτοιους αναγνώστες, τι να τους κάνεις τους εχθρούς. Τέλως μπάντων. Έλεγα ότι είχαν αρχίσει να λαχανιάζουν και ακόμη ήτο μακριά από το κάστρον.

Ξάφνου πετάγεται εμπρός τους ένα ξωτικό με παράξενο, πράσινο, μυτερό καπέλο, μια πατατομύτη και αφτιά που έφταναν ως το πάτωμα (καλά, καλά, "ως το χώμα").
Το βασιλόπουλο ξαφνιάστηκε. "Επ, ποιος εί-εί-εί..."
"Άσε, στόκε, θα κάνω εγώ την συνεννόηση", είπε ο κακός Λύκος-Λύκος.
"Ποιος είσαι εσύ ρε μαγκίτη και γιατί μάς χαλάς το σπριντ να 'ούμε;"
"Εγώ είμαι ο Φιδέλ στον δρόμο για το Κάστρο".
"Πω, ρε πούστη, όλα τα ζαβαδιασμένα στον δρόμο μου θα τύχουν σήμερα", αναθεμάτισε ο λύκος κουνώντας το χέρι του σε ένδειξη ζοφερής αηδίας.
"Θα σας αφήσω να περάσετε μόνο αν μου απαντήσετε σε τρεις ερωτήσεις", είπε ο Φιδέλ.
"Άντε, ρίξε να τελειώνουμε", αποκρίθηκε ο κακός Λύκος-Λύκος.
"Μια στιγμή, εγώ δεν είμαι προετοιμασμένος. Θα μας δείξει και η τηλεόραση;" πετάχτηκε το βασιλόπουλο.
"Τι λες ρε στόκεμον; Δεν ανακαλύφθηκε ακόμα η τελεβιζιόν".
"Γιατί; Σε ποιον αιώνα είμαστε;"
"Δεν ξέρω, αλλά όλα τα παραμύθια είναι σε κάποιον υποθετικό μεσαίωνα, μάλλον".
"Τι έγινε, ρε καρντάσια; Θα με αφήσετε να σας κάνω τις ερωτήσεις ή να σας κάνω με τα κρόμμυα;" Είπε ο Φιδέλ, τρισέξαλλος.
"Οκέικ ρε φιλάραπα, συγγνώμην, ρίξε τις πίπες σου".
"Λοιπόν, ποιο ζώο είναι αυτό που το πρωί παραπατάει, το μεσημέρι περπατάει στα δύο και το βράδυ στα τέσσερα;"
"Η Ξανθιά. Πάμε παρακάτω".
"Μπράβο λύκε-λύκε, βρήκατε την πρώτη. Τεν πουά, δέκα πόιντς, Ντις πόντοι. Πάμε για την επόμενη τώρα: τι είναι αυτό που επιζητάει η πριγκηποπούλα του κάστρου;"
"Αχ, αχ, το ξέρω", λέει έντονα το βασιλόπουλο. "Χμμμ... έναν κρούτσο; Χμ... όχι, κάποιος αλλιώς το λένε αλλά δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ".
"Πού να θυμηθείς, ρε βλήμα, σάμπως ξες και πώς δουλεύει;" Λέει ο Λύκος-Λύκος. Το ξωτικό είχε αρχίσει να θυμώνει.
"Αν δεν απαντήσετε στην ερώτησή μου, τώρα, θα σας συμβεί κάτι πολύ κακό", είπε θυμωμένα.
"Δηλαδή τι; Θα μας γκαγκώσεις το αφτί; Βρε, άι χάσου από 'δω χάμου", λέει ο Λύκος-Λύκος και του χώνει μια μπούφλα. Ο Φιδέλ εκσφενδονίστηκε στο κάστρο με ταχύτητα τρία τζι και ένα πόιντ.
"Και τώρα οι δυο μας. Σγούψε να σ'τον γκαγκώσω".
"Βρε, λύσσα κακιά!"
"Ε, όχι και λύσσα, πέρυσι έκαμα εμβόλιο", απήντησε ο Λυξ.
"Λυπούμαι, Λυκίδιο, αλλά με περιμένει η αγάπη μου", είπε ο πρίγκηψ κι άρχισε πάλι να χοροπηδάει τρέχοντας, τραλαλί-τραλαλό.
"Μα τη λεκιασμένη σφήκα, κάτσε κάτ' ρε ζουλάπι", είπε ο Λύκος-Λύκος κι έτρεξε ξωπίσω τ'... 



Εν τω μεταξύ, στο κάστρο, η βασιλοπούλα ψηνόταν να τον αρπάξει. Πώς; Τι είπατε; Ε, μα η προστυχιά σας έχει ξεπεράσει κάθε όριο, πια! Τον υπηρέτη εννοούσα· να τον αρπάξει και να τον πετάξει απ' το παράθυρο...
"Πάλι είναι ξινισμένη η μπανάνα ρε μάπα;"
"Μα δεν είναι μπανάνα..."
"Σιωπή, ρε! Εσύ θα μου πεις τι είναι;"
"Μα η μπανάνα δεν είναι γνωστό φρούτο στην Αγγλία. Θα το ανακαλύψουμε όταν απλωθούμε στην Ασία να ρουφήξουμε το αίμα των ιθαγενών".
"Σκασμός! Μας τα έχεις πρήξει με τις εξυπνάδες σου. Τον πούλο!" Και με μια κίνηση αστραπή, η πριγκηποπούλα άδραξε τον υπηρέτη και τον πέταξε στα τσακίδια από το παραθύρι της. Είχε κάνει μαθήματα κουνγκφού και ζαμάν-φου.
"Ααααργκ", έκανε αυτός καθώς έπεφτε στην τάφρο.
Με ένα μεγάλο "σπαταπλούφ!", προσταφρώθηκε στην νοτιοδυτική πλευρά.
"Κολατσό, ρε", είπε ο Άλντγουλφ, ο μεγαλύτερος κροκόδειλος.
"Άσε ρε, αυτός είναι βρομύλος, δεν θέλω να μυρίζει η αναπνοή μου, τώρα τελευταία νομίζω ότι η Γερτρούδη με γουστάρει".
"Τι λες, ρε καρμίρη; Η Γερτρούδη είναι αγελάδα κι εσύ κροκόδειλος".
"Ουφ! Πάντα ρατσισμός σ' αυτή την χώρα. Πότε επιτέλους θα γεννηθεί η Θάτσερ;"

Κι ενώ συνέβαιναν αυτά στην βάση του πύργου, η πριγκηποπούλα στριφογυρνούσε στο δωμάτιό της φουρκισμένη. Είχε μεγάλες τσατίλες, όπως κάθε μέρα που δεν χιόνιζε στην μύτη μιας γριάς καρακάξας. Φώναξε έναν άλλο υπηρέτη.
"Τι θα θέλατε πριγκηποτάτη;"
"Να μου φωνάξεις την Ραπουστρέλ. Την περιμένω τόση ώρα να μου ράψει αυτό το φόρεμα".
"Είναι στους στάβλους, αλλά θα την φωνάξω".
"Άντε, τσακίσου!"
Μετά από κάνα τρίλεπτο εμφανίστηκε η Ραπουστρέλ.
"Που ήσουν μωρή, μη σου ρίξω καμμιά ξανάστροφη; Πάλι με αυτόν τον αλογατάρη τον Λέοντβαλντ ήσουν; Με απατάς, μωρή σκρόφα;"
"Όχι βέβαια, καλή μου Ασλίν. Απλά, να, έπρεπε να του ράψω το φερμουάρ του".
"Σε ποιον τα πουλάς αυτά, μωρή βρόμα; Αφού τα φερμουάρ δεν έχουν εφευρεθεί ακόμα".
"Α, μα τι ψώνιο τραβάτε όλοι σ' αυτό το παραμύθι; Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ένα άκυρο;"
"Τέλος πάντων, σε συγχωρώ".
Αυτό ήταν. Η Ραπουστρέλ έπεσε ξερή με αυτή την απρόσμενη δήλωση. Η Ασλίν έσκυψε από πάνω της και της έχωσε κάνα-δύο φούσκα.
"Ξύπνα, μωρή ανώμαλη, δεν το εννοούσα, η τιμωρία σου θα είναι ανελέητη".
"Α, οκέι. Τώρα σε αναγνωρίζω", είπε η Ραπουστρέλ ξυπνώντας.

Ξάφνου, ένας λίθος προσγειώθηκε στην κιοφάλα της πριγκήπισσας.
"Ποιο βόδι;" είπε η Ασλίν πιάνοντας το κεφάλι της και έτρεξε στο παράθυρο.
Από κάτω ήταν το βασιλόπουλο.
"Τι θες ρε;" Είπε η Ασλίν, εξάλλου.
"Έβγα στο παραθύρι σου καλή μου πριγκηποπούλα, ήρθα να σε σώσω".
"Τα νεύρα μου! Γαμώτο, με το βλήμα", είπε η Ασλίν τσατισμένη. "Δεν είμαι φυλακισμένη, τόσες φορές σ' το έχω πει!"
"Και γιατί μένεις κλεισμένη στον πύργο, ω, δεσποσύνη;"
"Για να μένω μακριά από ζώα σαν εσένα".
Η Ραπουστρέλ ήρθε κι αυτή δίπλα στην πριγκήπισσα.
"Ωχ, πάλι αυτός είναι;" Είπε με μια αίσθηση βαρεμάρας.
Ο βασιλόπομ' επέμενε. "Ρίξε τα μαλλιά σου κι εγώ θα ανέβω να σε σώσω".
"Και ποια νομίζεις ότι είμαι; Η Χιονάτη;" Αποκρίθηκε η Ασλίν.
"Όχι, όχι", την διόρθωσε η Ραπουστρέλ "η Χιονάτη είναι αυτή που έχασε το γοβάκι της και τελικά χωρούσε μόνο στο πόδι του παπουτσωμένου γάτου".
"Χέστηκα, το μόνο που θέλω είναι να φύγει αυτός από 'δώ".
"Το μόνο;"
"Ε, καλά, μην υπερβάλλουμε τώρα. Θέλω κι ένα μάτσο άλλα πράγματα, σαν καλή κακομαθημένη, αλλά προς το παρόν κάνε κάτι να τον διώξεις και θα σε ανταμείψω".
"Οκέι, θα στείλω την φρουρά", είπε η Ραπουστρέλ και βγήκε από το δωμάτιο.

Ο λύκος παρακολουθούσε το όλο σκηνικό κάτω από ένα δέντρο, κρυμμένος.
"Έλα εδώ, ρε καθυστέρα", είπε στο βασιλόπουλο.
"Σου το είπα ότι είναι λεσβία, είδες την γκόμενα δίπλα της; Έχασες το στοίχημα, τώρα πρέπει να σγούψεις".
"Μπα, δεν ξέρουμε τι ρόλο παίζει η άλλη. Μια υπηρέτρια είναι".
"Αλήθεια είναι", ακούστηκε μια φωνή από κάπου κοντά, "η πριγκήπισσα τον παίρνει κανονικά και με το κιλό".
"Και ποια είσαι εσύ;" είπε ο λύκος στην νέα φιγούρα.
"Είμαι η Γερτρούδη", είπε αυτή μασοκοπώντας αδιάκοπα.
"Πώς τρως έτσι ρε βόδι;"
"Μα είμαι βόδι! Βοοειδές, της οικογένειας των αρτιοδακτύλων, για την ακρίβεια".
"Πολλοί έξυπνοι μαζευτήκαμε σ' αυτό το παραμύθι".
"Κρίνοντας απ' την ηλίθια φάτσα που έχει τούτος 'δώ, θα έλεγα πως όχι" είπε η μοσχάρω δείχνοντας το χαζοχαρούμενο ύφος προσμονής του βασιλόπουλου με το αριστερό αφτί της.
"Μπα, αυτός είναι εξαιρεσούμπα. Ήρθα ως εδώ μαζί του, γιατί βάλαμε στοίχημα ότι η πριγκήπισσα τον τρώει από την χαζοτσίκ που ήταν δίπλα της πριν λίγο".
"Ναι, καταλαβαίνω. Μπορεί να είμαι παχύδερμο αλλά έχω αισθήματα".
"Πού κολλάει αυτό τώρα;"
"Πουθενά, αλλά ήθελα να το πω. Εσύ μου φαίνεσαι ξηγημένο παιδί. Θα μου κάνεις μια χάρη;"
"Τι είδους;"
"Να, θέλω να πας στον κροκόδειλο, τον Ριχάρδο, να του πεις ότι τον γουστάρω".
"Ώπα; Κι εσύ ανωμάλου; Σόι πάει το φέουδο".
"'Το βασίλειο' λέει η παροιμία".
"Το ξέρω, αλλά αυτή είναι η ελληνική εκδοχή, το κάστρο αυτό ανήκει σε φέουδο".
"Συγγνώμην που διακόπτω την υπέροχη συζήτηση", πετάχτηκε μια γνώριμη φιγούρα.
Η Γερτρούδη γύρισε -μασουλώντας πάντα- το κεφάλι της.
"Ποιος είσαι του λόγου σου;"
"Είμαι ο Φιδέλ στον δρόμο για το κάστρο"...
"Θέε μου", είπε ο Λύκος-Λύκος "τι αμαρτίες πληρώνω;"
Με αυτή την φράση, άνοιξε ένα σύννεφο και κατέβηκε χαμηλά ένα πελώριο δάχτυλο.
"Πέρυσι έφαγες την κοκινοσκουφίτσα, πρόπερσι τα 3 γουρουνάκια και προχθές χώνεψες τα 7 κατσικάκια, την μάνα τους και τον μπατζανάκη τους".
"Ε, δεν φταίω εγώ Θεέ. Εδώ που τα λέμε, πού στο διάβολο είναι οι πατεράδες όλων αυτών; Εσύ φταις, που σαν ρατσίσταρος ψοφάς τους πατεράδες σε όλα τα παραμύθια και μένουν οι μάγισσες και οι χαρτορίχτρες".
"Ωραία", είπε η Γερτρούδη. "Μετά απ' την διευκρίνηση, δεν συνεχίζουμε την συζήτηση;"
"Εχμμμ... ναι", είπε το δάχτυλο απολογητικά και ξαναμπήχτηκε στο σύννεφο.
"Πού είχαμε μείνει;"
"Είμαι ο Φιδέλ, στο δρόμο για το κάστρο".
"Το ξέρουμε αυτό ρε γκαγκά, πες μας κάτι νέο", είπε ο λύκος.
"Έχω την λύση σε όλα τα προβλήματά σας", είπε ο Φιδέλ.
Εκείνη την στιγμή, η βασιλική φρουρά πρόβαλε στην πύλη του κάστρου...


----------

